# Diagrama de un autoestereo Sony modelo cdx-gt540ui



## allan medina (Jul 29, 2013)

tengo un autoestereo sony modelo cdx-gt540ui tengo un problema no enciende pero ya cheque la caratula con otro estereo sony no del misno modelo y la caratula si jala y ya no se que falla podria traer ...


----------



## osotronico (Jul 29, 2013)

amigo te envio el manual que necesitas. si no enciende nada revisa la entrada de tension (tal vez tenes algun fusible dañado), fijate que el ic de audio no este explotado (este funciona como amplificador y regulador de tension), revisa que no haya alguna pista del impreso dañada, en el frente hay un switch que detecta si el frente esta colocado, revisa alli tambien. comenta como te ha ido. exitos.


----------

